

Why Enterprise Is Avoiding Windows 8 - nikelson
http://www.forbes.com/sites/adriankingsleyhughes/2013/05/19/why-enterprise-is-avoiding-windows-8/

======
Svip
Yeah, if there is one thing, us 'IT people' don't like, it's uncertainty.
Unlike regular people, who love it!

I get what he is saying, but the wording is a bit off. Furthermore, if IT
departments are complaining about faster release cycles for Windows, then they
are missing the point; because it's a good thing.

Making smaller, but more often upgrades, will ensure that programs can more
easily be maintained during each version, so you don't end up with a situation
where you are unable to upgrade Windows XP or Internet Explorer 6, because of
programs that over time have become too tied into these programs.

Because more upgrades (albeit smaller) will hopefully make designers think
differently, 'in a year, there will be a new version of Windows, so let's not
make it too specific to this one'.

